#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  undifferentiated suchness

## Владимир Н

Дамы и господа!
Помогите перевести термин "undifferentiated suchness".
Существуют ли общепринятые варианты этого термина в буддийских текстах?
Желательно также дать толкование или ссылки, в каких контекстах это употребляется

Спасибо за ответ.
Владимир Николаевич.
kiros5@yandex.ru

----------


## Аньезка

Первое что пришло в голову - "неразличимая таковость".

Вот ещё что нашла:




> Понятие suchness – синоним японского слова соно-мама, которое рассматривается подробнее в книге Д.Судзуки "Мистицизм: христианство и буддизм" (Suzuki, 1957), в особенности на с. 99 и 102. Буквально оно означает "таковость" (as-it-isness) вещей. Это и некоторые другие понятия указывают на ту особенную и характерную целостность, или гештальт, которая и делает предмет тем, что он есть, придает ему конкретную идеографическую сущность, отличающую его от всего остального.


отсюда http://psylib.org.ua/books/masla03/txt19.htm

----------


## До

"Undifferentiated suchness", это может быть и просто _татхата_. _Татхата_, как и просто suchness или thusness обычно переводится как _таковость_. Но если у вас автор добавляет undifferentiated, то видимо он хочет оттенить какой-то смысл связанный с отсутствием различий. К примеру "таковость свободная от концептуальных (или умозрительных) различений".

----------

